# net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18 build failure

## Dan42

emerge -av i2p

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

* IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild N ~] net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo USE="nls" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo

* i2psource_0.9.18.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking i2psource_0.9.18.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work

Adding gentoo.classpath to build.xml

Rewriting build.xml

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18 ...

Rewriting attributes

Rewriting ./installer/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./installer/resources/locale/build.xml

Rewriting ./installer/tools/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/jetty/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/susidns/src/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/susimail/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/i2ptunnel/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/routerconsole/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/BOB/Demos/echo/echoclient/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/BOB/Demos/echo/echoserver/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/BOB/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/addressbook/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/i2psnark/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/streaming/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/desktopgui/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/ministreaming/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/sam/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./apps/systray/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./core/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./build.xml

Rewriting ./router/java/build.xml

Rewriting ./Slackware/i2p/build.xml

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18 ...

* Disabling all optional ANT_TASKS

* java-pkg_ensure-dep: The ebuild is attempting to use jakarta-jstl, which is not declared with a SLOT in DEPEND.

* java-pkg_ensure-dep: The ebuild is attempting to use java-service-wrapper, which is not declared with a SLOT in DEPEND.

* java-pkg_ensure-dep: The ebuild is attempting to use jrobin, which is not declared with a SLOT in DEPEND.

* java-pkg_ensure-dep: The ebuild is attempting to use slf4j-api, which is not declared with a SLOT in DEPEND.

Buildfile: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/build.xml

deletepkg-temp:

pkgclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

-pre-init:

-init-private:

-init-user:

-init-project:

-init-macrodef-property:

-do-init:

-post-init:

-init-check:

-init-macrodef-javac:

-init-macrodef-junit:

-init-debug-args:

-init-macrodef-nbjpda:

-init-macrodef-debug:

-init-macrodef-java:

-init-presetdef-jar:

init:

deps-clean:

-do-clean:

-post-clean:

clean:

clean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

clean:

distclean:

checkForMtn:

getMtnRev:

getReleaseNumber:

[echo] Release number is 0.9.18

getBuildNumber:

[echo] Build number is 0

buildProperties:

[echo] Building version 0.9.18-0 (mtn rev unknown)

buildCore:

depend:

compile:

[mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/build

[mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/build/obj

[javac] Compiling 318 source files to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/build/obj

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:219: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Setting ?? = (u * v^3) * (u * v^7)^((q - 5) /  :Cool:  one has ??^2 = +-(u / v).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:219: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Setting ?? = (u * v^3) * (u * v^7)^((q - 5) /  :Cool:  one has ??^2 = +-(u / v).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:219: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Setting ?? = (u * v^3) * (u * v^7)^((q - 5) /  :Cool:  one has ??^2 = +-(u / v).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:219: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Setting ?? = (u * v^3) * (u * v^7)^((q - 5) /  :Cool:  one has ??^2 = +-(u / v).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:220: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>If v * ?? = -u multiply ?? with i=sqrt(-1).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:220: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>If v * ?? = -u multiply ?? with i=sqrt(-1).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:220: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>If v * ?? = -u multiply ?? with i=sqrt(-1).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:220: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>If v * ?? = -u multiply ?? with i=sqrt(-1).

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:221: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Set x := ??.

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:221: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * <li>Set x := ??.

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:514: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * B = (X + Y)^2; C = X^2; D = Y^2; E = -C = -X^2; F := E + D = Y^2 - X^2; H = Z^2; J = F ??? 2 * H;

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:514: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * B = (X + Y)^2; C = X^2; D = Y^2; E = -C = -X^2; F := E + D = Y^2 - X^2; H = Z^2; J = F ??? 2 * H;

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:514: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * B = (X + Y)^2; C = X^2; D = Y^2; E = -C = -X^2; F := E + D = Y^2 - X^2; H = Z^2; J = F ??? 2 * H;

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:515: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * X3 = (B ??? C ??? D) ?? J = X' * (-T');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:516: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Y3 = F ?? (E ??? D) = Z' * (-Y');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:516: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Y3 = F ?? (E ??? D) = Z' * (-Y');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:516: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Y3 = F ?? (E ??? D) = Z' * (-Y');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:516: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Y3 = F ?? (E ??? D) = Z' * (-Y');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:516: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Y3 = F ?? (E ??? D) = Z' * (-Y');

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:517: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Z3 = F ?? J = Z' * (-T').

[javac] ^

[javac] /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/src/net/i2p/crypto/eddsa/math/GroupElement.java:517: error: unmappable character for encoding ASCII

[javac] * Z3 = F ?? J = Z' * (-T').

[javac] ^

[javac] 28 errors

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/build.xml:340: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18/core/java/build.xml:24: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

Total time: 1 second

* ERROR: net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo failed (compile phase):

* eant failed

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 93: Called src_compile

* environment, line 4281: Called java-pkg-2_src_compile

* environment, line 2202: Called eant 'pkg' '-f' 'build.xml'

* environment, line 641: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

*

* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo'`,

* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM= CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER="javac"

and of course, the output of emerge --info =i2p-0.9.18

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18'

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18'

>>> Failed to emerge net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18:

* ERROR: net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo failed (compile phase):

* eant failed

*

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 93: Called src_compile

* environment, line 4281: Called java-pkg-2_src_compile

* environment, line 2202: Called eant 'pkg' '-f' 'build.xml'

* environment, line 641: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

*

* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo'`,

* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo'`.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18'

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18/work/i2p-0.9.18'

----------

## desultory

Split from "TOR with Aurora was working...".

----------

